# دورات في ال autocad civil 3d 2012 بالرياض (طرق – مساحة – حساب كميات )



## EMADAREF1234 (16 فبراير 2012)

​يسرني ان اعلن عن بداية مجموعة من الدورات في ال 
autocad civil 3d 2012​مدرب معتمد من شركة AUTODESK دورة تدريبية على البرنامج بالرياض تمكنك فى النهاية من تصميم الطرق و القيام بكل الاعمال المساحية وحساب الكميات 
وعلي الراغبين بتسجيل الاسماء مراسلتي علي هذه الموقع او علي
mobile :- 0582244824
riyadh ksa​​*مكونات الدورة*​
​*CIVIL 3D COURSE OUTLINE*​
1*) survey database* 
· creating database
· creating prefix and suffix
· creating line work

*2) points *
· creating ,editing and organizing points 
· settings and styles
· description keys
· point groups
· points applications
· point exporting
· points output

*2) surfaces*
· surface definitions 
· creating & editing surfaces
· surfaces properties
· surface from Google earth 
· surface analyzing

*3) alignment *
· creating alignment
· alignment geometry
· alignment editing 
· offset alignment
· alignment labels and styles

*4) profiles *
· profile views creating and styles
· profile view properties
· layout profile creating
· superimpose profiles
· editing profile styles
· profile bands
· profile geometry
*5) GRADING*
· grading creation tools
· Explain the basic concepts of grading. 
· Create spot elevations and feature lines. 
· Edit grading criteria. 
· Create grading objects and grading groups. 
· Create a design surface. 
· Use styles and labels to create a basic grading plan
· Explain how you calculate earthwork volumes. 
*6) Roadway Assemblies and Corridors *
Create assemblies and subassemblies. 
· subassembly input and target parameters. 
· create a corridor model and list its components. 
· Create a corridor surface.
· Create an assembly that consists of lanes, shoulders, guardrails, and match slopes
· Map corridor targets
· View and edit corridor sections.
· code set style assigns rendered material styles to corridor links.
*7) intersections *
*8) Roadway Plan Production *
Create view frames in a view frame group. 
· Create all plan and profile sheets in the current drawing. 
· Create all plan and profile sheets in a new drawing. 
· Create all plan and profile sheets in individual drawings. 
· Use the AutoCAD Sheet Set Manager to manage the sheets.
*9) Cross Sections and Quantities *
· Create and edit sample lines. 
· Modify the sample line group properties and add additional section data
· Calculate the earth cut and fill and pavement structure quantities for a c
· Create quantity reports that display quantity calculations. 
· Create a quantity report in a table and a quantity report in a web browse
· Create section views from sample lines. 
· Create multiple section views.
*10 )Pipe Design *
steps for creating pipe networks. 
· Create a storm sewer pipe network. 
· Draw a pipe network in profile view. 
· Edit the pipe network. 
· Label pipe networks. 
· Design a storm sewer network that includes pipe sizes and invert elevations


----------



## a_mansour77 (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وكم سعر الدوره والمكان والمواعيد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 فبراير 2012)

1ـ كم سعر الدورة 
2ـ في اي مكان في الرياض
3ـ مدة الدورة كم ساعة


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (17 فبراير 2012)

الدورة اما تكون في evaluaion cener في حي العليا او خاصة ويتم تحديد المكان سعر الدورة في المركز سعرها 2500 ريال شاملة شهادة معتمدة اما الخاصة تكون حسب العدد ويمكن تدبير شهادة من نفس المركز ولكن لها مصاريف مستقلة ورقم الجوال مرفق في حالة الرغبة في الاشتراك


----------



## eng.mostafa.a (19 فبراير 2012)

*بخصوص الدورة*

لقد ذهبت الي المركز الذي اعطيتني رقمه عندما اتصلت بك ووجدت العدد قد اكتمل امس ولا يمكن زيادته عن عشر افراد ولقد قمت بالاتصال باصدقائي وكونت مجموعة من 3 اشخاص فكم تبلغ تكلفة الفرد الواحد خارج المركز وهل يمكن عمل الدورة مكثفة م مصطفي


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (19 فبراير 2012)

*معلومات الدورة الخاصة*

م مصطفي اسف علي اكتمال العدد ولكني قد اشترطت علي المركز عدم زيادة العدد حتي يمكن لكل فرد الاستيعاب فانا لا اقوم بالشرح للمستوي العادي فقط لان البرنامج به الكثير من الامكانيات التي نادرا ما يلم احد بها او تعرض حتي علي المنتديات ولان المستوي الذي يستخدمه البعض للبرنامج لايتعدي 50% من الامكانيات (بالنسبة لمن سبق لهم استخدامه)
اما بالنسبة للسعر سيكون 1800 ريال للفرد لكامل الدورة ويمكن جعلها ي 10 ايام كل يوم حصة والحصة 3 ساعات ونصف ساعة استراحة وان كنت لا اقضل ذلك حتي تتمكنوا من التمرين والتحصيل جيدا


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (19 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=314420#ixzz1ms8wPsFA

*م مصطفي اسف علي اكتمال العدد ولكني قد اشترطت علي المركز عدم زيادة العدد حتي يمكن لكل فرد الاستيعاب فانا لا اقوم بالشرح للمستوي العادي فقط لان البرنامج به الكثير من الامكانيات التي نادرا ما يلم احد بها او تعرض حتي علي المنتديات ولان المستوي الذي يستخدمه البعض للبرنامج لايتعدي 50% من الامكانيات (بالنسبة لمن سبق لهم استخدامه)
اما بالنسبة للسعر سيكون 1800 ريال للفرد لكامل الدورة ويمكن جعلها ي 10 ايام كل يوم حصة والحصة 3 ساعات ونصف ساعة استراحة وان كنت لا اقضل ذلك حتي تتمكنوا من التمرين والتحصيل جيدا*​


----------



## مجنووون (22 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم
انا استفسر عن parcels
وهل ممكن تكون هناك دورة بجدة او مكة


----------



## مجنووون (22 فبراير 2012)

انت اجحفت في حق المنتدي
لان المنتدي يقدم اكثر مما تقول وارجو عرض سلعتك من دون التجريح واعتقد ان اي شخص يدرس دروس المهندس فواز واشرف الغانم وكتاب الماستر المنزل في المندي يكون استفاد من البرنامج 90 %
شكرا فواز العنسي شكرا اشرف غانم واخرون لا حصر لهم


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (24 فبراير 2012)

*الي العضو مجنوون*

شكرا علي مشاركتك
العضو مجنوون
انا لا اقلل من مشاركات الاعضاء الاخرين ولهم كل الاحترام والتقدير ولكني ساقوم بسرد مواضيع لم يتم تناولها من قبل في من الفيديوهات :-
survey database
grading
intresection design
parcels
complex corridors
interchange design


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (24 فبراير 2012)

حتي المواضيع التي تم سردها ليست بالتوسع الذي يناسب العمل ولكنهم مشكوريين علي مجهودهم وجزائهم عند الله حسنات


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (2 مارس 2012)

*دورة تبدأ يوم 10/3/2012*

هناك دورة في evaluation center 
دورة تبدأ يوم 10/3/2012​


----------



## mh1234eg (2 مارس 2012)

المهندس مصطفى فى دورة يوم 10 مارس ممكن الاتصال وتحديد معياد لاخد الدورة معاك لو انت لسة ماخدتش الدورة انا رقمى 0566109095
او الاتصال من قبل المهندس عماد وشكر ا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد على خميس (3 مارس 2012)

survey database . grading , intersection design 
يا اخى الكريم موجود شرحها بالتفصيل فى مواقع عديدة و موجودة فى كتب كتيرة لكن اللى هيدور هلاقى
وان شاء الله هقوم برفع شروحات كتيرة لوجه الله ...


----------



## مجنووون (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا محمد خميس علي الرد في اكثر من شهر كان بحثي في المنتدي للوصول للاحترافية من دروس الاخوة الكرام والروابط لكتب الماستر من اتوديسك وكتب اخري اعتقد انها كفاية اما المحاضر التي تقدمها تختصر الطريق انا بدات السيفل من قبل سنتين من هذا المنتدي و الحمد لله وصلت لمرحلة احمد الله عليها كثيرا


----------



## abedodeh (4 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة إلي اخذت دورتين قبل هيك على السيفل 3 دي المشكلة في البرنامج صعوبة تطبيقة على المشاريع اللي بتطلب عمل shop drawing لانه بفرض عليك كل المعطيات الخاصة بالمشروع البرنامج معقول للدراسات اما غير هيك بدون فائدة عكس برنامج اللاند اللي بكون عملي اكثر


----------



## أبوتقي (4 مارس 2012)

تحية الي جميع من ينشر العلم بدون أموال
وتحية الي جميع من يبهرونا بشروحهم المختلفة 
هذا لاينكر دور الدورات لكن إذا كانت االمعلومات متوفرة فلماذا لايتم الاستعانة بها


----------



## eng.mostafa.a (7 مارس 2012)

*السادة الاعضاء الكرام*

السادة الاعضاء وكل من شارك بالرد علي هذا الموضوع احب ان اوضح شيء سيحاسبني الله عليه يوم القيامة فانا بصدد انهاء دورة في البرنامج مع م عماد

اولا : الرجل في منتهي الاحترام وهذا عمله هو مدرب معتمد من اوتوديسك وانا بنفسي رايت الشهادات وهو حاصل علي شهادة مدرب في البرنامج ولكل منا مهنته وهو لم يقوم باهانة احد مثلما قمتم

ثانيا : ليس معني اني ذهبت لاخذ دورة ان العلم حكرا علي شخص ولكني نظرا لضيق وقتي وعدم اتساعه لقراءة كتاب مكون من 900 صفحة باللغة الانجليزية عن البرنامج فقد اخذت الدورة وبارك الله له فبرغم استماعي لدروس كثيرة قد افادتني الدورة كثيرا والحمد لله رب العالمين ورايت اشياء بالفعل لم اجدها في الفيديوهات العربية

ثالثا : من اراد منكم الشرح للبرنامج فليتضل هو وله الاجر والثواب و بارك الله له و عليه


----------



## tahaaref (7 مارس 2012)

انا ايضا احد الذين سبق لهم اخذ دورات مع م عماد وهو ليس مادي مثلما تدعون ولا يبيع العلم وانما الرجل مدرب معتمد وليس اكثر والرجل متمكن في البرنامج بحق ويعمل ي احد المراكز مدربا


----------



## eng.ahmd.monge (19 مارس 2012)

ارجو التواصل بشان الدورة لقد حاولت الاتصال اكثر من مرة ولا يوجد رد لقد سجلت في المركز ولكني اود ال حصول علي دورة خاصة مكثفة وشكرا


----------



## محترف سيفل (19 مارس 2012)

م/ عماد 

اود ان اشكرك علي مجهودك في الموقع او في المركز ، بارك الله فيك

سؤال بسيط هل يتم عمل دورات مماثله في جده او مكه ؟؟ و اين مكان المركز او امكانية التواصل مع المركز ؟؟؟


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (6 أبريل 2012)

م/ محمد 
ساكون موجود بجدة في اول شهر مايو يمكنك التواصل معي عبر الجوال اذا اردت


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (3 يوليو 2012)

15/7/2012


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
وشكر خاص للمهندس عماد
فهو بهذا العمل وان كان بمقابل مادى
فهو ايضاً يعمل على نشر العلم
فهناك من لايجد سبيل للتعلم الا عن طريق اخذ دورات
نظراً لضيق الوقت وعدم الاستطاعة على التحصيل من الكتب والفديوهاتو..... الخ
وعلى ذلك فى هذه الحالة لايكون امامه غير البحث عن الدورات ونظراً لتخصصها 
وقلة المدربين واماكن التدريب فنجد صعوبة فى الوصول الى من نستطيع الوثوق به
لاخذ مثل هذه الدورات
فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا م هاني مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (16 يوليو 2012)

thanks for all private messages


----------



## diaa_500 (17 يوليو 2012)

*الأخ م عماد : السلام عليكم
 أنا مقيم بجازان و من الصعب جدا علي الحضور لجدة أو الرياض بهذه الأيام
و كنت اتمني أن أحضر الدورة 
لأنني مهندس طرق و أعمل ببرنامج civil 3dولكن ليس بإحتراف
لذا أرجو منكم طلبا
أن تكون موضوعات الدورة مطبوعة ويستفيد الجميع منها و تكون بأجر تحدده انت 
لكي يتثني لمن لم يحضر الدورة ان يستفيد ولو بالقليل
ولكم وافر الإحترام و التقدير*


----------



## EMADAREF1234 (19 يوليو 2012)

سيدي الفاضل انا لا استخدم مراجع في الدورة خاصة بي وانما من انتاج شركة اوتوديسك وكلها موجودة علي المنتدي 
و شكرا


----------

